# TT Mk2 Coil Spring replacement cost/goodwill gesture?



## ebulus (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi,

So I was just leaving home today and had to drive over one of many spedbumps on the way. As I did I heard a loud twang noise from the passenger side. After jacking the car up (2007 TT, 38500) miles, I discovered that the coil spring had sheared off leaving me with half a coil in my hand and an annoying feeling that this may be expensive.

I would like to know if anyone has had this problem recently and how much Audi charge to fix it? Also has anyone had a goodwill gesture given on this part? Is it a common problem?

One last thing, where do I stand on driving the car? Is gentle driving OK or is a tow a better option?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Don't drive it. Get it towed to a garage. Springs are relatively cheap - maybe £50 each and an hour's labour to fit. Personally, I'd get them all done because if one failed, what's stopping the other 3 from going?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

don't drive it. if its left a sharp edge it could take the tyre with it and your lucky it hasn't already. we get a lot of these but not specific to brand its due to the spring being made cheaper in 3rd world countries and therefore substandard materials ( compaired to this country).
we had a major problem with fords not so long ago and fortunately it usually happened whilst the cars were parked up( usually overnight) due to the springs settling.
as far as replacement i would suggest as most garages will/should do, is to replace the one on the opposite front.that should be enough.
as for the goodwill gesture, to be honest i wouldn't hold out much hope on a car of that age but no harm in trying thats if you go down the route of going to an audi dealer.a local indy should manage that without much problem.


----------



## ebulus (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, it's much appreciated. Glad it happened at home now and that I didn't have to drive it back. Hopefully it will be fixed tomorrow,

Thanks again.


----------



## Philplop (Nov 22, 2011)

I recently bought a set of H&R springs for £170 new, and had them fitted at an independent garage for £160. I actually thought that was a bit steep, but it's not a major expense.

They should ways be changed in pairs, if you're not doing the full lot.

No chance of a goodwill gesture, as it's 5 years old and they have no idea how the car has been treated.

How fast we're you going over the speedbumps?


----------



## ebulus (Aug 19, 2012)

I spoke to the Audi garage this morning and they said that the springs no longer need to be replaced in pairs.

I only ever go over speedbumps really slowly as the car is quite low and I don't want to scrape the bottom and look after the suspension. That's why I was so surprised when the wpring broke!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hmmm, min i'd have done would be the pair.
I'd also consider doing the shocks at the same time if you are having the suspension in bits (assuming you don't have MR)..


----------

